
Learning 23 EU Languages - deepdebt
https://sharpedgeskill.wordpress.com/2017/03/11/learning-23-eu-official-languages/
======
timwaagh
I learned six languages in high school, because that's just about mandatory
around here at the highest level. Dutch, German, English and French, as well
as Latin and Old Greek. I can barely read french, barely hold a conversation
in German. I'm native Dutch and I like to think my English is pretty good.
Because I use them every day. The dead languages Latin and Old Greek i have
mostly forgotten.

If you need to learn a language have a purpose for it and think of what you
are going to use it for. Otherwise you will just forget most of it. It's
really just like with programming languages in that sense.

